
Show HN: Cluvio – Free SQL analytics for your business data - Maarius
https://www.cluvio.com/?ref=producthunt
======
Maarius
Hey there, after launching Cluvio a bit more than three months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684089))
we have some exciting news to share today. We just launched a set of new
pricing plans that make Cluvio accessible to everyone (and their moms).

Cluvio is a cloud analytics platform that allows you to run SQL queries
against your database, visualize the results as beautiful dashboards and share
these dashboards within your company.

As of today, Cluvio pricing starts with a completely free plan, Cluvio Free!
That's right, completely FREE and you can use it to securely analyze your
business data and create interactive dashboards within minutes.

The next step up is a Cluvio Starter plan, also brand new, which targets
single analysts that want to have a powerful tool to analyze and visualize
data, but do not need to share the results with others. The Starter plan has
unlimited query executions and allows to use SQL Alerts and create more
dashboards.

Cluvio Pro, already existing, and a new Cluvio Business plan together target
the teams that create analytics to share, with internal users or externally.

Please let me know if you have any questions, comments or feedback, will be
happy to answer!

